# New from NY



## Paddy12 (Oct 26, 2010)

Hey all, Im Paddy originally from Long Island now living in NJ for school. Been boarding for 6 years or so. Whats up everyone?


----------



## SAddiction (Feb 21, 2009)

What's up man? Where do you normally ride?


----------



## Paddy12 (Oct 26, 2010)

Hunter and Mt. Creek mainly but im taking a week long trip to sugarloaf maine in january which i cant wait for.


----------



## shoe757 (Dec 6, 2010)

You need to come hit up Seven Springs in PA :thumbsup:


----------



## Paddy12 (Oct 26, 2010)

oh yeah? where abouts in PA is it? ive heard blue mt is good you ever been there?


----------

